# Visa procedures at UAE/Oman border



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows whether the procedures at the UAE/Oman border points have changed at all. I read recently that people on a visit visa would be refused re-entry into the UAE unless they stay out of the country for a minimum of 30 days.

We are planning to take visiting friends across the border and obviously don't want them to be stuck in Oman for a month.

Have any western expats/tourists done this recently unhindered?


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

JunFan said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows whether the procedures at the UAE/Oman border points have changed at all. I read recently that people on a visit visa would be refused re-entry into the UAE unless they stay out of the country for a minimum of 30 days.
> 
> We are planning to take visiting friends across the border and obviously don't want them to be stuck in Oman for a month.
> 
> Have any western expats/tourists done this recently unhindered?


I did it last week, no change in procedure at all - just a massive queue on re-entering the UAE


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe it depends on where they are from. If they are from one of the countries that does not require an pre-arranged entry visa (one of the 'elite') then there should be no problem at all.

-


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are one of the 34 countries, then there is no issue. 

If you are not one of the 34 countries, then there is a 1 month wait before re-entry is allowed.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

There was a thread discussing this recently - too lazy to search and put the link here. 
In short, no change if you are from one of the elite 33/34


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback, we'll give it a go and chance it then!


----------

